# Do you like this song?



## mrfoxwily (Sep 26, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u-a3KMK57Rs

It's our first single and I'd like to hear what you guys think of it. :3


----------



## Aleu (Sep 26, 2011)

I think that this is the wrong subforum. Should be in the Tube or something, bro.


----------



## mrfoxwily (Sep 26, 2011)

Whoopsie. :\

Not much I can do about it now, to my knowledge.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 26, 2011)

Music is an offense to the Dear Leader.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Sep 26, 2011)

Yo OP, fantastic song, I like it, but this is the wrong place for this.  You need to put it in the music section known as The Blue Note.

Just letting you know, since this is a pretty good tune you made here, and it should get more views.  =3


----------



## Stormtail (Sep 26, 2011)

Yeah, I really like it. Good job!


----------



## EchoWolf (Sep 26, 2011)

It's a solid track man thanks for posting =3


----------



## Corto (Sep 26, 2011)

Moved


----------

